# 2009 EDM GTR with 2011 TCM update



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The boys at COBB have been busy and have released a TCM update for us AP NIS006 owners.

This ALPHA release allows 2009/2010 GTRs to flash their transmission (TCM) to use the 2011 model software.




My 2009 EDM has had some frustrating TCM quirks which were..

- Transmission R mode would be disengaged whenever the driver flipped form Manual to Auto, or vice-versa.

- Low speed bunny hopping in 1st gear.

- Low speed gear choice is frustratingly slow. Way too slow to engage 1st gear at low speeds.

- Downshifting through the gears was laboured and never dropped quick as I needed when shifting down to 2nd from higher gears. Always seemed to plonk me into 3rd when 2nd was needed.

- My 3rd gear clutch slippage had meant I'd adjusted my touch points and capacities to +1 to negate this, albeit with the increase in snatchy gear shifting which came with it.


Well I updated my TCM to this modifiied software and I am very, very impressed. I can see why Clarkson thought the gearbox was new on the 2011 models. All of my annoyances are now gone!

- R mode stays, whever I'm auto or manual. Nice.

- Low speed bunny hopping is no more.

- Trans changes to 1st gear at 3mph now rather than 0mph as before. Doesnt sound like a lot, but boy what a difference at junctions.

- Downshifting is a revelation. Snappy quick changes, and if I pull that paddle 3 times, I get 3 gear changes now. Brilliant!

- I've reset all my points to 0 and there is no clutch slippage at all, especially in 3rd gear.

- Even upshifting is silky smooth. No snatchy changes now.


All in all, COBB better get this out as an official update asap. Those of you with NIS006 APs are gonna want this.

_In fact you need this._


I shot a quick video of the launch RPMs but I havent launched myself as the roads around me have been way to busy for burning up tarmac!

My big, big thanks to the COBB team. This is what the AP is all about.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice  Just need launch with VDC off and I will be making the change. 


Rich


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Hmm, followed Ben's instructions (or so I think). Could see the new LC4 map on my AP but couldn't select it. Can't understand what I did wrong really.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> Hmm, followed Ben's instructions (or so I think). Could see the new LC4 map on my AP but couldn't select it. Can't understand what I did wrong really.


I had a few problems with mine at first. I had to uninstall the Cobb completely then reinstall and LC4 appeared in the list of TCM maps.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ah uninstall it totally from the car you mean. Bummer. Going to stock both on ECU and gearbox and then re-installing both gonna take forever. Will have to do that somewhere on a drip charger I think. Thanks for the tip Eddie.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Check your second email from Ben.

The modified LC4 ptm file was attached to that. Download it and upload to your AP


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And I didn't have to uninstall mine at all. Once I uploaded the map Ben sent all was good.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

May also depend to which TCM type you have, this needs to match the LC4 map version. Mine is JF04B and uses KB51B Modified Stock Style LC4 but when I had KB51A at first it was greyed out on the list and couldn't be selected.

May be worth a check.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Going to get around to this tomorrow hopefully, I thought there was no advantage to saving the data when your un-installing as the cobb has OEM data on it anyway, I just skip that bit and it cuts the un-install and re-install considerably. 


Also I thought the 2011 LC staged at 3,800rpm???? Not 4,500rpm


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Checking some YouTube vids seems that 2012 LC is 4-4.5k with some at 4 and some more towards 4.5k.

Also 2012 launch is R- comfort - R not R-R-R as I had set in my vid.

I'm not that bothered about LC as many are, it's the huge overall improvement in transmission behaviour that floats my boat.

I have a new car sat in my garage now and it's thanks to COBB.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks impressive.:smokin:
Bet you can't pull away in 2nd though!:chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

EddieC said:


> May also depend to which TCM type you have, this needs to match the LC4 map version. Mine is JF04B and uses KB51B Modified Stock Style LC4 but when I had KB51A at first it was greyed out on the list and couldn't be selected.
> 
> May be worth a check.


Exactly same for me. Used the mapp Ben sent.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice review, thanks! Can't wait for the beta


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Should be getting my Cobb in a few weeks (about to go in for an optimisation service, then ypipe, cobbs and drop-ins)... will this update make a big difference to a 2010 spec car? Im assuming so, as I similar complaints about the low speed gear selection, etc. 

Brilliant work


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Got the email from Ben...going to do update tomorrow


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Well since my hangover is gone,i'v made my way into the car instaling it the Now


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

professor matt said:


> Well since my hangover is gone,i'v made my way into the car instaling it the Now


Me thinks you're still pissed!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

That would be the norm for us scots


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Checking some YouTube vids seems that 2012 LC is 4-4.5k with some at 4 and some more towards 4.5k.
> 
> Also 2012 launch is R- comfort - R not R-R-R as I had set in my vid.
> 
> ...


Cool not really bothered with LC myself either was just curious, will be updating for the improvement in refinement too. Might be persuaded to try LC just once though, be a shame to not use the reassurance of the Dodson circlips


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Took her out for 10min drive in the pouring rain with drag slicks on and the first thing I noticed how smooth the 1st to 2nd gearchange was.

I was also impressed how smooth the downchanges are now aswell

Anyway I'm not really intrested in All that stuff,the drag strip is where I will do my testing
:smokin:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

This may seem like a stupid question but here goes. 
If I only want the transmission software update and not the engine remap is this possible? I would love to have the refinement as my car is used as a daily driver? 
If this was the case would I have to uninstall before service at HPC again? 
And can someone lend me a Cobb if that's the case


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh that's more than one silly question


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Will update tomorrow, 1st try the "fast" way (like CC did), if not working the uninstall/install route. very curious though, thanks for the vid OP ...

Ben


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Smooth*

Glad i did not trade in the beast for a 2011 as i have now fixed the only thing that i did not like. The new LC4 is the Vicks nicks and has transformed the Beast.

Two more things to make it the best thing COBB has done this month will be fix the Gear learning and get RROFF when launching and I'm sure that is just around the corner.

Thanks Ben and all that have created this which provides a 2011 tranny upgrade for free. Now i can spend the £30K i saved trading in on tunes for more GG's:smokin:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Really is noticeable upgrade, well done to John, Ben and the COBB team!

LC4 revs up nice and quickly, tried it twice in R mode and for a split second it felt brutal until VDC cut the fun. I think the solution for those wanting to launch will be a first gear map similar to the MY11 and then from 2nd gear reintroduce full boost. I don't have the minerals to try a 4.4k launch with VDC off, even with the COBB Level 1 LC and VDC Off there is already too much wheel spin anyway!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds good.

So I can compare eggs with eggs, can I ask what the cost of this upgrade was to you NIS006 boys?

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> So I can compare eggs with eggs, can I ask what the cost of this upgrade was to you NIS006 boys?
> 
> D


Nothing at the moment.

Only cost was to upgrade my original AP to the newer, TCM enabled NIS006 version.

COBB has released updated ECU and TCM maps over the last few years with no additional cost to the end user.

Custom ECU mapping costs of course, and I'm sure some tuners may charge for bespoke TCM maps for the big HP builds.

However for the rest of us who want 2011 manners in our older cars, there is no charge at present.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks CC

My view was the extra for the NIS006 over the 005 wasnt justified for 99% of users - with this free upgrade that no longer stands true and credit must be given for issuing this for no supplemental charge.

D


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Is worth doing another group buy for updating 005 to 006.

With the launch of the TCM upgrade ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

EA74GTR said:


> Is worth doing another group buy for updating 005 to 006.
> 
> With the launch of the TCM upgrade ?


IMHO after driving 800 miles with this upgraded tcm I cannot see why anyone wouldnt want this done.

The improvement over the 2009/10 tcm software is night and day.

Like I said earlier, I can now see why Clarkson thought the gearbox was completely new because in basically is!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks guys. Last week Joe added code to the ALPHA firmware that will allow you to install as LC1,LC2,LC3, or LC4

Feedback around the world is positive with everyone asking for the same thing VDC off launches. Cobb will make it happen, they have some exciting new members of the GT-R project on board now including GT-R racer Eric, also a Microsoft soft developer.

If anyone wants i can easily reduce your 1st gear boost maps.


NIS006 get free life time updates & support. Cobb are looking at ways to update current NIS005 online to save costs.


p.s nice vid Andy


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent work from Cobb, Thistle and Ben to make this happen!!! well excited!!

All we need to know now is, when is the group buy to upgrade the NIS005 to NIS006 going to start? and is it worth waiting for the online upgrade facility from Cobb to be available? by the way how much is it to upgrade to NIS006?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Just spoke to Ben who luckily reminded me politely to TRFM. Had to uninstall the accessport from the car first prior updating the accessport. I'm an idiot. Will retry after uninstalling and report back how I got on.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in for an 006 update (online would be amazing!) Great work from all those involved.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

misters3 said:


> I'm in for an 006 update (online would be amazing!) Great work from all those involved.


Cobb do it again ! I would also go for a NIS005 to NIS006 with the new LC4 software or even easier the online version. Ben let us know what our options are please.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

misters3 said:


> I'm in for an 006 update (online would be amazing!) Great work from all those involved.


+1...was not sure the last time on the benefit of the upgrade but with revised gb software etc now too I need this!


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 very interested
How far away is the online upgrade option ?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought the 006 upgrade includes hardware on the COBB


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone done a 0-60 yet to see if we match or improve the 2011 cars ?

If you pull two down changes from say 6th, does it go straight to 4th or go 5,4 ?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Anyone done a 0-60 yet to see if we match or improve the 2011 cars ?
> 
> If you pull two down changes from say 6th, does it go straight to 4th or go 5,4 ?


It can't go straight to 4th due to nature of dual clutch set up.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

misters3 said:


> It can't go straight to 4th due to nature of dual clutch set up.


How does the VW/Audi box do it ? with a dual clutch.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I suppose there is an advantage to having continuous acceleration and putting less wear on the synchros by going through each gear? A block shift could be quite slow, although it didn't feel too bad when I drove a VAG DSG, it would be easy to have the box having a moment of indecision, which we are all glad to have got rid of with this update. Not driven PDK, how does it behave?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> How does the VW/Audi box do it ? with a dual clutch.


Not familiar with it - sorry. 

I'd guess it's similar though with each clutch doing either odd or even gears? But i'm guessing.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I just updated to the LC4 and am now running SD with LC4 on a 750R and as CharlesCharlie said it is like night and day.Soooooo Smooooothe! It has transformed the car.The gearchanges are so much better now and also the fact that now I can change down to first whilst moving is a plus.I am not going to try a launch until my g/box has been done by SVM at the end of the month,all I need now is to blow the box before I get it to the UK,but I am really looking foreward to trying it out.
A big thanks to Cobb and Ben at GTC for these updates.(who needs a 2011?)


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

PETERJH said:


> I just updated to the LC4 and am now running SD with LC4 on a 750R and as CharlesCharlie said it is like night and day.Soooooo Smooooothe! It has transformed the car.The gearchanges are so much better now and also the fact that now I can change down to first whilst moving is a plus.I am not going to try a launch until my g/box has been done by SVM at the end of the month,all I need now is to blow the box before I get it to the UK,but I am really looking foreward to trying it out.
> A big thanks to Cobb and Ben at GTC for these updates.(who needs a 2011?)


What upgrades u planning Peter, a 750r with LC4 with Traction off (when it's sorted) should be a rocket ship


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

bobel said:


> What upgrades u planning Peter, a 750r with LC4 with Traction off (when it's sorted) should be a rocket ship


850R + 102mm exhaust + circlips + clutch.
Then turn the power down to 700-750 so that it lasts plenty of trackdays.
(at least thats the theory)


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

PETERJH said:


> 850R + 102mm exhaust + circlips + clutch.
> Then turn the power down to 700-750 so that it lasts plenty of trackdays.
> (at least thats the theory)


Nice, can only imagine that power, the 850R is built engine right? Or is that already done as part of 750R either way that sucker will fly. Were on the same wavelength though going to run mine primarily on lower boost for longevity until I can afford forged internals....but I'm the worst kinda mod...a worrier!!!


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

bobel said:


> Nice, can only imagine that power, the 850R is built engine right? Or is that already done as part of 750R either way that sucker will fly. Were on the same wavelength though going to run mine primarily on lower boost for longevity until I can afford forged internals....but I'm the worst kinda mod...a worrier!!!


Yes the 850R is a blueprinted engine.A worrier will always have a longer lasting engine,he takes more care.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Done the update, done some driving and gear changes indeed very very smooth, tried LC option (without letting it go), straight up to 4500 rpm, almost too scared to let it go  but will try that later with PerformanceBox installed to see difference between previous situation...

Thanks to everyone involved in this update (Cobb, GTC, Thistle, ...), great work guys !!

Ben


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried a launch yet?

I saw my revs shoot up to over 4500rpm and then I chickened out :nervous:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup on the high power 35's using lc4 RRR, too much wheel spin brings on traction control. ive sent a few guys reduced boost in 1st gear but ideally need vdc off modified lc4


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Would be great to see a timed comparison 0-100 of a EDM 2009 with Stage 1 or 2 and the new LC4 software vs a 2011 MY


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Would be great to see a timed comparison 0-100 of a EDM 2009 with Stage 1 or 2 and the new LC4 software vs a 2011 MY


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Me thinks i'm going to upgrade Just waiting for confirmation on when the next batch can be done.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Would be great to see a timed comparison 0-100 of a EDM 2009 with Stage 1 or 2 and the new LC4 software vs a 2011 MY


Ben said he will send me a map with reduced 1st gear boost to see if that enables the "launch" like MY11 then full boost from 2nd gear. Hopefully will get a time off the COBB :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to get hold of a VBOX so I can do some timed runs.

Will know by next week whether that's a goer...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

CC have you been able to launch without vdc cutting in?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Why does it go to 4,500rpm if LC4 only goes to 4k?
BTW, for those who haven't seen it, this was me driving the Nissan 2011 press car.
LC4 does seem to allow a helluva lot of wheelspin; I couldn't detect the VDC cutting in at all! (It only works in RRR if you didn't already know).


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

alloy said:


> CC have you been able to launch without vdc cutting in?


Not had a chance to launch yet as the weather here has been rather wet.



David.Yu said:


> Why does it go to 4,500rpm if LC4 only goes to 4k?
> BTW, for those who haven't seen it, this was me driving the Nissan 2011 press car.
> LC4 does seem to allow a helluva lot of wheelspin; I couldn't detect the VDC cutting in at all! (It only works in RRR if you didn't already know).


James May launched the 2011 on Topgear with R-comfort-R, check out 1.40 in..


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 11 cars run lower boost in 1st gear when LC is activated to avoid wheelspin?

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Not had a chance to launch yet as the weather here has been rather wet.
> 
> 
> 
> James May launched the 2011 on Topgear with R-comfort-R, check out 1.40 in..


Yeah I meant it would only work with VDC in R mode.

I used to think it would be quicker launching with the suspension in Comfort due to weight transfer, but actually I now believe you want to get some rear wheelspin to get the best traction out of the GT-R, so it feeds torque through to the front.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I launch my car in comfort and still get wheel spin with drag slicks! Would be intresting to see if the new software will actualy make any differance to the traction


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks to me as if, at the moment, there is a difference between an 11 with LC4 & an 09 with a retrofitted LC4.

The wheel spin in the 11, does not cause the VDC to cut in wheras in the 09 it does? 

I also think that a degree of wheel spin on launch is good, the difference between the revs & the road speed has got to go somewhere  and I would rather burn a bit of rubber, than clutch or gears, or just having the revs die 


Rich


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Does anyone know if the 11 cars run lower boost in 1st gear when LC is activated to avoid wheelspin?
> 
> D


Didnt look like it in DY`s vid above !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> Looks to me as if, at the moment, there is a difference between an 11 with LC4 & an 09 with a retrofitted LC4.
> 
> The wheel spin in the 11, does not cause the VDC to cut in wheras in the 09 it does?
> 
> ...


+1

but the modded 09 cars have over 10%+ more power than what the MY11 is quoted at. Hopefully lower 1st gear boost will work sufficiently to get it rolling quickly without VDC cutting in....hopefully test tomorrow night or friday:thumbsup:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The 2011 Boost is pretty normal in 1st gear. It does allow some wheel spin before the VDC cuts in as the log below shows:


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Looks to me as if, at the moment, there is a difference between an 11 with LC4 & an 09 with a retrofitted LC4.
> 
> The wheel spin in the 11, does not cause the VDC to cut in wheras in the 09 it does?
> 
> ...


My hope is that when we find the VDC off options this will go away. For now we are still digging into the rom and seeing what we can find.

Joe


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ian your graph above shows it being a 2010 MY


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Surely an amount of VDC is required to prevent wheelspin just bogging the car down on the line?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I think unless you do what NickTo is doing (replacing the ABS/VDC module with the latest one) then for the older cars the best bet will be to use VDC off, better rubber or less boost. Or someone works out how to reflash the ABS/VDC module (not me!)


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Guys

Uploaded my LC4 last night and took her out for a spin today, certainly a marked improvement (big thanks to Ben and Thistle both legends)

My only question is has anyone else experienced more creep after the install, I've noticed a lot more on mine, didn't really creep at all on original LC2, As the TP/CC isn't working yet to eliminate it is this anything to be concerned about?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep noticed that too, all part of ALPHA testing.

Feedback means improvement so I'm sure we'll have a more polished map soon.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Yep noticed that too, all part of ALPHA testing.
> 
> Feedback means improvement so I'm sure we'll have a more polished map soon.


Well I'm off on a 1,000mile road trip this weekend so I'll certinally put it through it's paces, have to say the creep does add to the smoothness somewhat, just wondering if the MY11 are setup with a little more as it does add to pull off smoothness. I'll give a little feedback afterwards I'll have plenty of manual shifting


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If anything I'd say my 2011 has a little less creep than my 2010s.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Creep on mine is also less than before, on a flat surface the car stands still in engaged drive or reverse, think I like that, before it creeped just a little, I'll adjust if I like to creep a little again  ...

Ben


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

bobel said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Uploaded my LC4 last night and took her out for a spin today, certainly a marked improvement (big thanks to Ben and Thistle both legends)
> 
> My only question is has anyone else experienced more creep after the install, I've noticed a lot more on mine, didn't really creep at all on original LC2, As the TP/CC isn't working yet to eliminate it is this anything to be concerned about?


I noticed it but went into clutch touching points which i had at 2 and changed them back to 0 and all is now fine. Check your settings


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> I noticed it but went into clutch touching points which i had at 2 and changed them back to 0 and all is now fine. Check your settings


I was under the impression that the clutch tp/cc functionality wasn't working on the alpha firmware release?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

bobel said:


> I was under the impression that the clutch tp/cc functionality wasn't working on the alpha firmware release?


I know gear learning is not working but i did change the numbers in CTP and it did seem to fix the creep.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> I know gear learning is not working but i did change the numbers in CTP and it did seem to fix the creep.


Cool I'll give that a shot this evening so, one final question do you need oil temp up before you can adjust points? I remember hearing it before but I might have only been for gear learning!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

When I adjusted in an earlier version when I went back in the changes hadn't been applied. Not sure the present status, Joe is working on it.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder is the flash automatically adjusting the cc/tp settings or are the originals retained and the better clutch engagement just means it feels like their higher. 

I'll give the adjustment a go tonight and see if it is retained, don't mind the creep to much but when slowing to junctions the car can feel like it's straining against the brakes a little which I take as being unnecessary strain in the packs.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> When I adjusted in an earlier version when I went back in the changes hadn't been applied. Not sure the present status, Joe is working on it.


I must admit that when i did a full unistall i expected the CTP to go back to 0 when i looked and found them to be 2 i made the change. it felt better at that time but did not check again after a drive cycle and have not been out since then


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so I got the creep eliminated eventually, firstly checked the tp and they were set to +2, so full uninstalled cobb, reloaded standard firmware, re-installed and set tp to -1 then fully uninstall again, update with alpha and re-install LC4, working much better now creep is gone on driveway at least, ran out of time to check on road but it should be fine, I think the new clutch engagement on the LC4 doesn't require the same amount of tp adjustment as the +2 tp setting was giving very little creep on LC2 but was really excessive on LC4.....all good now though


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

bobel said:


> Ok so I got the creep eliminated eventually, firstly checked the tp and they were set to +2, so full uninstalled cobb, reloaded standard firmware, re-installed and set tp to -1 then fully uninstall again, update with alpha and re-install LC4, working much better now creep is gone on driveway at least, ran out of time to check on road but it should be fine, I think the new clutch engagement on the LC4 doesn't require the same amount of tp adjustment as the +2 tp setting was giving very little creep on LC2 but was really excessive on LC4.....all good now though


Nice work! I'll get the LC4 TP figure out so you don't have to uninstall/and reinstall.

Joe


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I'll probably wait for the fix or just reset TP each time i go out as it takes minutes and stays ok until you turn motor off. Come on Joe burn some midnight candles for the COBB team:bowdown1:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like something that should of been picked up at beta testing !


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

This was picked up in my testing. ChuckUK, are you running this gearbox software on your car from us and are unhappy? If so, I'll give you your money back on the cost of this _alpha_ software


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> Sounds like something that should of been picked up at beta testing !


It's still an alpha release let alone beta!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just trid LC4 again but with the 1st gear low boost map. Alas still VDC cuts the power.....does feel like a lot of wheel spin before the vdc cuts in though...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Eric will be searching for VDC off if this is what you want. I just don't have the time to do this work these days. But it is planned and should be feasible.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks John, not sure I want 4.5k launch with VDC off and a stock gearbox though....sounds expensive!

Guess the other option is wait to see if there is better results retro fitting the VDC from an MY11.....


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

thistle said:


> This was picked up in my testing. ChuckUK, are you running this gearbox software on your car from us and are unhappy? If so, I'll give you your money back on the cost of this _alpha_ software


Nope, only mod I'm running is a GTC Exhaust.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Sounds like something that should of been picked up at beta testing !


If it would be an UK company this would be fine of course. Comments negative or positive are fine but you have become very predictable... :GrowUp:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> If it would be


Sounds like Baldrick


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Purchased my 006 from GTC today. They are great people. I cannot wait to get mapping. TCM changes are where I am really interested in things. 

Cheers


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Sounds like Baldrick


How's your Dutch Chuck  ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Saunders said:


> Purchased my 006 from GTC today. They are great people. I cannot wait to get mapping. TCM changes are where I am really interested in things.
> 
> Cheers


You will not regret this upgrade. Much less than trade in costs and all that money saved for Tuning:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Saunders said:


> Purchased my 006 from GTC today. They are great people. I cannot wait to get mapping. TCM changes are where I am really interested in things.
> 
> Cheers


nice 1 Matt. you'll receive in the morning. give my mob a call if you need

this week has been hot for NIS006, Matt got our last one in stock.

There's been alot of discussion with Cobb Tuning about online NIS005 upgrade, all being well it should be happening


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great news Ben....any idea on timescales / costs?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Asier / godzilla2009 with 1111whp GTX35, stroker engine, Titan 102 etc.. posted today running accessPORT LC4 he's worked a way to launch without vdc


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Asier / godzilla2009 with 1111whp GTX35, stroker engine, Titan 102 etc.. posted today running accessPORT LC4 he's worked a way to launch without vdc


Loving the flames!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That's a brutal launch. I will chuckle if it is as simple as staging it with VDC R on and then turning it OFF when the revs are at 4k lol


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Received my 006 this morning, thanks Ben. Great service again.

As others have posted it really is night and day. Changes in the transmission are stunning. Downshifts are excellent. I have not accrued too many miles yet but I can tell the drivability has massively improved. Anyone who is thinking about making the change my advice would be; do it!

Ben it's a little wet here today so I will get you the logs when things dry out a bit. 

Cheers


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Right guys I'm about 600mls into my road trip and gave the gearbox with LC4 proper workout today with a few porsches a 458 and a V10 R8 and she was perfect, dropping a gear when requested and flipping up perfectly, was a lot of twisty roads and it worked a treat everytime in manual, in auto I found it a little hesitant in knockdown, but it may have been trying to drop two gears as there were a few impromptu sprints. Apart from that low speed manners in and out of towns was perfect no head bobbing or jerkiness but I probably went a little too slack with -1 on tp settings as I can feel the slightest delay on low speed pull away but that's my doing!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Aberdeen to Millbrook and back on LC4 sunshine down and hurricane back and the box never missed a beat. Even did 760 deg round the fifth gear skid pan drifting all the way and apart from the smile on Colins face all else was well even if i WAS ON THE REV LIMITER MOST OF TIME. Tried every thing to break it and the beast still took me all the way home. Epic fun weekend out:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

VDC off LC4 launches work in Eric's testing.


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll do what I can to create LC4 maps today that use Eric's changes to launch the LC4 with VDC off.

Joe


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> VDC off LC4 launches work in Eric's testing.


Well i'm ready to try it for real with VDC off but just have to wait for Katia to pass through as it was pretty wild up the A74 this morning:chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

John, you still have OEM box or circlips?

What is the consensus of how a stock box can tollerate LC4 VDC off launch? LC1 was smashing gearboxes up, but was that because of how clutch engage?

Also, with 09 and 10 cars, we have a SNOW mode facility. With the MY11 software does this effect the snow mode, as the MY11 has the economy mode instead?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

alloy said:


> John, you still have OEM box or circlips?
> 
> What is the consensus of how a stock box can tollerate LC4 VDC off launch? LC1 was smashing gearboxes up, but was that because of how clutch engage?
> 
> Also, with 09 and 10 cars, we have a SNOW mode facility. With the MY11 software does this effect the snow mode, as the MY11 has the economy mode instead?


I must have launched over 200 times now on all different surfaces with all types of launches and still not broke the box. Not worried until i have more GG's implanted by Kevin and the Team at SVM. When i get more power i am also doing first gear and the main shaft as well as the mechanical circlips and locks. for now with ONLY :chuckle: 650 bhp and dunlops i feel quite safe with LC4.....bring it on:runaway::runaway:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Even did 760 deg round the fifth gear skid pan drifting all the way and apart from the smile on Colins face all else was well even if i WAS ON THE REV LIMITER MOST OF TIME. Tried every thing to break it and the beast still took me all the way home. Epic fun weekend out


Having seen John in action at millbrook twice now I can confirm he is a nutta!
Blue smoke like his tyres were about to melt...If anyone was going to smash a gearbox it would be him.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

:chuckle: i know John is dedicated, it would take a mad scot to drive down to santa pod then let the car idle away its fuel for3 hours so he could make a couple of passes on race fuel!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ok, finally managed to install LC4. What a difference! Shifts both up and down mega smooth. Fantastic. The 4500 RPM launch does the same like LC3, VDC kicks in and rpm drops to 2000 before getting on with it again. Think just flooring it will be faster. This all in the name of science, normally can't be bothered with launches. Anyway, thanks to Cobb/John/Ben. A great improvement and to all the guys who didn't upgrade their 005 to 006 version of their accesport: Hahahahahaha. Big mistake, get one!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

paul__k said:


> Having seen John in action at millbrook twice now I can confirm he is a nutta!
> Blue smoke like his tyres were about to melt...If anyone was going to smash a gearbox it would be him.


ME! a Nutta:chuckle::chuckle: Just a heavy foot:wavey::wavey:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Will be upgrading my Cobb from 005-006 when the next batch is being upgraded. Still a little concerned about fettling with stuff i know nothing about as kinda prefer a more plug/play approach, but if purely the uplift to LC4 gives enough of an improvement then it will no doubt be worth it.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> ME! a Nutta:chuckle::chuckle: Just a heavy foot:wavey::wavey:


I think your throttle has been converted to a switch John as it only has two positions ... on an off :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sent you guys LC4 VDC off


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Oh dear, better start saving for circlips now...

Well done guys. Whether launching works or not, the way the car shifts up and down now is brilliant. Best mod after my custom tune.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Great stuff Cobb, rapid progress, any luck with getting tp/cc working yet??


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

LC4 VDC OFF----- Just tried it out and it works great:bowdown1:


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

bobel said:


> Great stuff Cobb, rapid progress, any luck with getting tp/cc working yet??


Will and I are working on it.

Joe


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Off topic, apologies...how long until the MY11 timing code is working, ie not using previous years code?

Anders


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> Off topic, apologies...how long until the MY11 timing code is working, ie not using previous years code?
> 
> Anders


It's in the ALPHA software that Will and I sent to the tuners yesterday.

Joe


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JoeGr said:


> It's in the ALPHA software that Will and I sent to the tuners yesterday.
> 
> Joe


Nice one


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

JoeGr said:


> Will and I are working on it.
> 
> Joe


Great Stuff Joe, can't wait :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> The boys at COBB have been busy and have released a TCM update for us AP NIS006 owners.
> 
> This ALPHA release allows 2009/2010 GTRs to flash their transmission (TCM) to use the 2011 model software.
> 
> ...



LOL, at last - youv'e got what I have always had !!!!

Well done Cobb, but I bought a car with a LC at 4,500 from the factory !!!


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks,

We've got to get the clutch learning sorted, then we'll move it from ALPHA to BETA and release.

Joe


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL, at last - youv'e got what I have always had !!!!
> 
> Well done Cobb, but I bought a car with a LC at 4,500 from the factory !!!


......and the potential for wheel hop and a shagged transmission Steve.

LC4 found on MY2011 cars is a completely different animal to LC1 on Jap cars and has a very refined algorithm to keep stress on tranny internals to a minimum.

It's not about launch revs, but how the clutches engage along with boost control.

So Steve, we have something you do not have - 3 years of Nissan's work on improving the TCM logic and now happily installed on 2009 EDM cars.

Get Iain at Litchfields to install you a TCM update and you'll really see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK I'll have a word with Iain, but I don't feel and never have had a need to launch my car, even when I was invited to Wings & Wheels and got the award of the day for the fastest car up the Dunsfold (Top Gear) Runway.

But fuss away and I will find out ! LOL


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Steve said:


> OK I'll have a word with Iain, but I don't feel and never have had a need to launch my car, even when I was invited to Wings & Wheels and got the award of the day for the fastest car up the Dunsfold (Top Gear) Runway.
> 
> But fuss away and I will find out ! LOL


Probably should add that I'm not arsed about LC too but COBB is really trying to get LC working without VDC for the big power guys mainly in the US who, as we know, love a drag strip!

It's the improvement in all round manners of the transmission that is a huge step forward for me. Daily driving is now so smooth and refined.

I cant wait to get on track with it tbh as changes up and down are now super sweet.

Whether you get the update with Cobb or Ecutek bothers me not, the more competition the better as far as I'm concerned, but seriously get your TCM updated and you'll never look back.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL same hymn sheet then as the drag queens don't do anything for me either.

OK when she next goes for "some work" I will investigate the TCM update

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok looks like we are getting close.  A couple of questions for Joe, or Thistle or anyone else that knows?

1) Can you explain the difference between how LC4 launches and the previous launch systems? I am assuming that 1 to 3 are similar but with differing revs / clutch engagement agressiveness?

2) Having used the Level 2 3750RPM launch at Brighton I have to say it was very impressive. No wheel spin or hop, and although the G was impressive it did not feel harsh.

So my question. Once the alpha is installed is it still possible to load this launch map, or can only LC4 be used with it now?


3) Has anyone compared the Level 2 3750RPM to the LC4. Putting aside kindness to the car, are they similar in performance or has one got the edge over the other.

4) Ok so the gear changes are very smooth  but has anyone checked that they are just as fast? Smooth is good, but fast is better. 

Finally, in case anyone doubts the value of Launch Control here is a graph of 3 launches at Brighton.




Speed on the left scale & G on the right.

Green was my Top 6 run in the wet using RRR & just coming off the brake & flooring it. 11.68 seconds

Blue is The second run, slightly damp, RROff so only let the revs rise to around 3000 RPM before launching. 11.35 Sec, 2.06 64Ft, 

Red was my practice run, dry RROff ( Unfortunately I did not log the best 10.98 run) Launched at around 3500 RPM. 11.03 Sec 1.9 ec 64 Ft.

You can see that on this run there is G in excess of 1 for about 1.5 seconds 


Rich


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Also do we know if the MY11 update for 09/10 cars carries over the Economy mode or does it maintain the Snow mode they came with from factory?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> Also do we know if the MY11 update for 09/10 cars carries over the Economy mode or does it maintain the Snow mode they came with from factory?


Good question!

I really like Snow mode. Made the car safer than an SUV in the snow and helped when it was reluctant to reverse gently up an incline (although hopefully that won't be an issue with the new software anyway).

Eco map can be one of the switchable maps.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The 2011 has different engine economy maps which it uses when you select Save mode. You need to add these maps to the 09/10 ecu to get the same changes as well.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> The 2011 has different engine economy maps which it uses when you select Save mode. You need to add these maps to the 09/10 ecu to get the same changes as well.


How easy is that to do, or would it just be simpler and as fuel efficient to use your ECO map?

D


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

would be best of both worlds to retain snow mode and have access to your economy maps through your map switching


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

alloy said:


> would be best of both worlds to retain snow mode and have access to your economy maps through your map switching


Think this is what I have now!

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave, you coming to play in that slow ol car of yours at CC on the 4th Oct ? 

Did send you a txt !!! you might have some real competition as I may get the R 33 back and bring that out to play !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

LC4 lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Steve, regardless of launching and who installs the newer TCM map for you, I think you'd love the responsiveness combined with smoothness that the newer software brings.

I can't measure any difference in shifting speed and the nature of a dual clutch transmission is that the speed of shift is not so important as that torque is continuously transmitted during the shift so you lose no time. It is difficult to do a back to back in an identical downshift, but I think the downshifting on the new map is more responsive.

David, the way we're installing LC4, the snow mode works the same from the point of view of engine maps and AWD behaviour as it ever did, and nothing changes in engine mapping except that throttle mapping has now made it into the tuning software so you could have 9 stages of throttle mapping to choose between if you wish. Personally I've been driving around with 3 different settings for the last few months, and usually leave it stock. One of my maps has a very soft throttle and may be useful in snow, another is stock, another has a straight line rather than a curve and it more responsive in the first half of throttle movement, nice and crisp in the dry, but probably dangerous in the wet for the cocky. Our map switching is done with our own proprietary code to allow realtime and current/future flexibility rather than doing anything with the SAVE/SNOW selection which we leave alone, so installing the LC4 software won't change anything from before that I can detect/predict.

Rich, ehyman on NAGTROC has launched a lot in race conditions with LC2 and LC4 and developed the VDC off LC4 launch, he would be good to ask about the detailed differences.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> LC4 lol


Mr. Dunlop amongst others will be very happy with this  ...

Ben


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Installed the updated software today...car changes gear so much smoother than before...really impressed and does feel like the 2011 car I tried.

Not tried LC4 though...looking forward to that over weekend.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Arcam said:


> I think your throttle has been converted to a switch John as it only has two positions ... on an off :chuckle:


Hi Eddie,
Been away so sorry for late response but i was wondering what is this off position.......never found that switch, do you need a 006 upgrade to get this off switch


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

having driven a my11 - i think i need the update on my 09 baby! time for a cobb update!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hambroski said:


> having driven a my11 - i think i need the update on my 09 baby! time for a cobb update!


hey Leo, shoot me a message if you fancy upgrading your AP


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LC4 vdc off is something else, everyone needs this in their life:smokin:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

alloy said:


> LC4 vdc off is something else, everyone needs this in their life:smokin:


Cant wait to et my AP back....something tells me we should be looking at trying to sort out a group buy on Bridgestones with a centrally based Kwik-Fit in the not too distant future!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

NIS006 back in stock.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I finally managed to install my LC4 Cobb update and have been using it over the weekend.

Having driven the Nissan 2011 press car, it is absolutely true that this update completely mimics the new OEM software.
Pulling away from rest is now always effortless whether cold or hot, Auto shifts decisively and when you'd expect and is particularly responsive in R mode now.
Best of all, Manual downchanges are now virtually instant and on demand. Pull the left paddle three times and you change down 3 gears in less than a second!
You can even select 1st whilst slowing down approaching a junction and it does it immediately.

And joy of joys for those of us with 2009 cars, the gearbox remains in the mode you selected when switching between Auto and Manual, i.e. if you've chosen R mode in one, it stays in R mode in the other.

Like others, my car does seem to "creep" more strongly now, and I believe we've temporarily lost the ability to instantly adjust TP and CC? Not a biggie and I'm sure it will be sorted soon.

My only reservation concerns the actual LC4 Launch Control. It revs straight to 4,500rpm and certainly with my slightly grippier and wider 315mm R888s, there is a hell of a jolt to the transmission when you lift off the brake, but not enough to actually wheelspin so you still get a sort of bog.
I would be happier revving to 4k and with a smoother engagement, but that might just be my tyre set up.

Overall though, a huge thumbs up to Cobb and thanks to Ben at GTC. Everyone with a Cobb and a 2009-2010 GT-R should get this update.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I finally managed to install my LC4 Cobb update and have been using it over the weekend.
> 
> Having driven the Nissan 2011 press car, it is absolutely true that this update completely mimics the new OEM software.
> Pulling away from rest is now always effortless whether cold or hot, Auto shifts decisively and when you'd expect and is particularly responsive in R mode now.
> ...


Hi David,

Was lovin it as well until i tried launch at SP on Sunday. Had a total 8 second limp mode moment on the start line thought i'd finally broke the box.

all came ok in the end and just stopped using launch for the last three runs but it did mean 11 sec dead was best time. Last run for the beast as he is now officially DEAD or in the process of slaughter at SVM:smokin:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can the TCM be updated with the Nissan code at an HPC or Litchfield's?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Can the TCM be updated with the Nissan code at an HPC or Litchfield's?


This isnt an official TCM update so no, HPCs will not be doing this. TBH they should have offered all of us older GTR owners this but why would they? They want us to buy the MY2011 car.

Litchfields are able to offer something similar using their ECUTEK system, and I would imagine that it must be similar to what us Cobb users have gotten.

I believe Litchfields offer this as a free update to their clients who already have a tune done with ecutek, in the same way that COBB has supported its user base.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> This isnt an official TCM update so no, HPCs will not be doing this. TBH they should have offered all of us older GTR owners this but why would they? They want us to buy the MY2011 car.
> 
> Litchfields are able to offer something similar using their ECUTEK system, and I would imagine that it must be similar to what us Cobb users have gotten.
> 
> I believe Litchfields offer this as a free update to their clients who already have a tune done with ecutek, in the same way that COBB has supported its user base.


It's not a free update as far as I'm aware :bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Karls said:


> It's not a free update as far as I'm aware :bawling:


Ah, my bad.

If that is the case then even bigger thumbs up to COBB and Ben from me. :thumbsup:


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Best of all, Manual downchanges are now virtually instant and on demand. Pull the left paddle three times and you change down 3 gears in less than a second!
> You can even select 1st whilst slowing down approaching a junction and it does it immediately.


Does anyone with MY2010 and LC4 have this? I pull the left paddle three times and it goes down one gear.. And I can't select 1st gear if I'm not nearly stopped. The gear indicator flashes if I try..


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

vanos said:


> Does anyone with MY2010 and LC4 have this? I pull the left paddle three times and it goes down one gear.. And I can't select 1st gear if I'm not nearly stopped. The gear indicator flashes if I try..


My one does not go down to first either just flashes


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> My only reservation concerns the actual LC4 Launch Control. It revs straight to 4,500rpm and certainly with my slightly grippier and wider 315mm R888s, there is a hell of a jolt to the transmission when you lift off the brake, but not enough to actually wheelspin so you still get a sort of bog.
> I would be happier revving to 4k and with a smoother engagement, but that might just be my tyre set up.


Mine did the same on OEM tires. VDC kicked in and RPMs dropped to app 2000 before getting on with it. Didn't dare to do a launch with VDC off yet. Anyway, further attempts will take a while as one of my tire valves broke during topping off with ir (or rather removing the hose). Nissans comment was that this can happen due to corrosion caused by the metal caps. Car will be taken to the Amsterdam HPC tomorrow. Had to rent a car on top so those metal caps have become pretty ffing costly!!!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Ah, my bad.
> 
> If that is the case then even bigger thumbs up to COBB and Ben from me. :thumbsup:


Correct - the upgrade via ECUtek isn't free, just like you can't get the upgrade on a AP005, you have to PAY to get to the AP006

Just providing balance


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

goRt said:


> Correct - the upgrade via ECUtek isn't free, just like you can't get the upgrade on a AP005, you have to PAY to get to the AP006
> 
> Just providing balance


But dont forget that those of us who have had the AP006 for some time for TCM adjustment already have gotten this new TCM software FOC.

If anything COBB gives 2 levels of access to the GTR. 

ECU only with the AP005, or both TCM and ECU with the 006.

Punters can then decide which unit they prefer dependent upon their needs and how far they want to fiddle with their car.

Personally I'm impressed that COBB have undertaken significant investment of man hours in getting this software released and that for the time being it is a free update for those of us who went with the AP006.

And yes, for balance, both Ecutek or Cobb provide the same end result but by taking different routes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Nice one Ben. Notice same like on mine, idle RPM seem to have got up to 1000 RPM (used to be more like 800?) and also when starting the car she starts at 2000 RPM (quickly dropping to app 1600). Think that was also lower prior to installing LC4?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I noticed 2000 rpm startup. Probably subtle differences in the way torque us modelled in the newer ECM, may also explain the 300-400 rpm higher launch. 

The 2000 rpm startup is mild compared to a Ferrari, I always wanted something that started with an angry flare


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> I noticed 2000 rpm startup. Probably subtle differences in the way torque us modelled in the newer ECM, may also explain the 300-400 rpm higher launch.
> 
> The 2000 rpm startup is mild compared to a Ferrari, I always wanted something that started with an angry flare


Haha, it was just an observation not a complaint. Noise = good. And since I work for an oil trader : oil consumption has it's benefits too. :squintdan


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> Nice one Ben. Notice same like on mine, idle RPM seem to have got up to 1000 RPM (used to be more like 800?) and also when starting the car she starts at 2000 RPM (quickly dropping to app 1600). Think that was also lower prior to installing LC4?


Noticed the higher idle on mine as well...sounds good!


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Nice one Ben. Notice same like on mine, idle RPM seem to have got up to 1000 RPM (used to be more like 800?) and also when starting the car she starts at 2000 RPM (quickly dropping to app 1600). Think that was also lower prior to installing LC4?


Cold idling here also 2000 rpm at startup, dropping rather quick, no complaints though, like the aggressive startup  (especially with the new exhaust)...

Ben


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes higher idle, no complaints, the extra creep is surely the solution to why the old software was a bit jumpy in 1st and revers, i would imagine not something you want to be dialing out?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick question - do MY11 idle higher than earlier models.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sin said:


> Quick question - do MY11 idle higher than earlier models.


I don't seem to remember so during my drive. And I'm pretty sure they don't creep as aggressively either. I have to hold the brake quite firmly on mine at the moment.

I'm sure once TP and CC is restored to 006 APs we'll be able to dial it in according to our personal preferences again.

I agree that some creep is essential to making pick up smooth though.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sin said:


> Quick question - do MY11 idle higher than earlier models.


It does seem to be the case Phil, from memory my 2010 car idled at 750rpm my 2011 car at 800rpm, with a much higher start-up fast idle speed of nearly 2000rpm, which I don't care for.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> It does seem to be the case Phil, from memory my 2010 car idled at 750rpm my 2011 car at 800rpm, with a much higher start-up fast idle speed of nearly 2000rpm, which I don't care for.


Does it creep quite noticeably more than the earlier cars?
If it does, maybe the Cobb is doing exactly what it's supposed to!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Does it creep quite noticeably more than the earlier cars?
> If it does, maybe the Cobb is doing exactly what it's supposed to!


I would say that the creep is slightly more that a pre 2011 car David.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Does it creep quite noticeably more than the earlier cars?
> If it does, maybe the Cobb is doing exactly what it's supposed to!


What tp setting are you running David? Mine was +2 pre install and with LC4 creep was just too bad and the car was actually straining under braking at junctions so I uninstalled and set to -1, to be honest it's probably a little too slack although there is no creep I think setting them to 0 will probably give me an even smoother pull off. It's just a long process to adjust at the moment until tp/cc adjustment is working.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

bobel said:


> What tp setting are you running David? Mine was +2 pre install and with LC4 creep was just too bad and the car was actually straining under braking at junctions so I uninstalled and set to -1, to be honest it's probably a little too slack although there is no creep I think setting them to 0 will probably give me an even smoother pull off. It's just a long process to adjust at the moment until tp/cc adjustment is working.


Its all about the smooth pull off init


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the LC4 maps (for 2010 UK GTRs) available publicly? Just finished installing my Cobbs (006) but the best maps I can find are the LC2 ones...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Is the LC4 maps (for 2010 UK GTRs) available publicly? Just finished installing my Cobbs (006) but the best maps I can find are the LC2 ones...


did you get you AP via robbie magic ? should be on there with alpha firmware updated. if not email me


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> did you get you AP via robbie magic ? should be on there with alpha firmware updated. if not email me


emailed

Yes, I got the Cobbs through Robbie at Valet Magic. I think this is the file that was on the Cobbs when I got it... 
EDM GTC 0-3 map switch v2.ptm

Is that the correct one? I think it was greyed out when I loaded up this evening.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

we just downloaded the EDM MY12 gearbox software. It's different to LC4. Stay tuned....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> we just downloaded the EDM MY12 gearbox software. It's different to LC4. Stay tuned....


Need it smooth Benji so I dont rip the ass of her:smokin:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Need it smooth Benji so I dont rip the ass of her:smokin:


Ruin your diffs you mean


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> Ruin your diffs you mean


We are all diff I mean rip my ass off :smokin:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So All people need to uninstall first then update AP then update to LC4?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

enshiu said:


> So All people need to uninstall first then update AP then update to LC4?


It's (new LC) not there yet  , work in progress I presume , hope they get it smooth for any stage tuned car ...

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> So All people need to uninstall first then update AP then update to LC4?


yes uninstall first then reflash map and LC4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yes uninstall first then reflash map and LC4


Don't forget, a *"Good*" clutch learn ....and set up cctt afterwards.s on LC4
kk


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Hi All,

Anyone got LC3 (EDM 2010) launching with LC4?

tnx


----------

